# MRFC (Multiple Rounds Forum Competition) 5 - "What is Justin doing with his life" edition



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

MRFC is back, to everyone's dismay!

Last time I kinda just forgot about it so let's not do that again
*
Rules:*
-Follow the Regs to a reasonable degree.
-Use the scrambles provided.
-Post your times in this thread.
-1/2 of competitors move on and are eligible for the next round in events with multiple rounds.
-If someone doesn't compete in a second or third round, then they will *not* be replaced with the next person down.
-Exception: If a competitor is eligible for a second or third round and notifies me that they will not compete, then they will be removed from that round and *will* be replaced.
-You must post your results by 16:00 GMT-6 (CST/CDT) on the day each round ends in order for your results to be valid.

*Schedule:*
4 August 2017 - 8 August 2017: 3x3x3, 2x2x2 R1
4 August 2017 - 9 August 2017: Pyraminx R1
4 August 2017 - 12 August 2017: All other events
8 August 2017 - 10 August 2017: 3x3x3, 2x2x2 R2
9 August 2017 - 12 August 2017: Pyraminx final
10 August 2017 - 12 August 2017: 3x3x3, 2x2x2 final
*Results:*
Results will be posted at (clicky).

Supercube and Kilominx are both Average of 5 events. 2-5 relay is Mean of 3.

Note: A supercube is a 3x3 cube where center orientation matters in solving the cube; all centers need to be returned to the same orientation they started in. Basically a sticker mod of a 3x3. If you are unsure of whether your cube is allowed, please post picture(s) in this thread before competing. If you compete, make sure to carefully check the cube after each solve. If any center is misoriented, it is a DNF.

*Scrambles:*


Spoiler: 3x3x3 R2



1. F' D B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' L B F L2 U2 F R2 U
2. D' F' R2 B' D2 B U2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D R2 U' R' D2 B2 F R B
3. L' F2 D2 L F2 L U2 B2 R U2 B2 D' B R2 B2 R' B U' F' R'
4. U F R2 D2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 B D2 B2 D' L D2 R F' D R B2 D'
5. U' L2 D2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L F' D2 U B L D2 B' F2 L'





Spoiler: 2x2x2 R2



1. F2 U F R' U F' R' U R'
2. F2 U2 R U' R U2 F' U' F' U'
3. F2 R' F U R2 U F' R F' R2
4. U' R' F2 R U R2 F' U2 F'
5. F' U F2 R F U' R F' U'





Spoiler: Pyraminx R2



1. U B' U B' R' L U L l 
2. L' U R L' U R L B' l' r' b' u 
3. B' U R' B' L U' R' L l' r' b' 
4. U R' U L' R U' B R' L l b' 
5. R L B L B L' U L' l'





Spoiler: 4x4x4



1. R Rw' Uw B2 D2 Uw F2 Fw2 D' Uw' U' B2 L2 Uw R' U' Fw B2 D' U' B L F2 Uw' B U' F2 Uw Fw2 B Uw' B' F' D' Fw2 U Fw' D R' B
2. U2 D2 B' U2 Rw2 B' U2 Rw' F2 U' Uw' R2 L2 U2 Uw2 D R2 B2 U Fw' Rw2 D' F2 U Uw' L' D U2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 L' B' Uw' F R2 F D' Uw U
3. R' Uw U Rw2 D B2 U' Fw2 R' D2 L2 Fw U' Fw' R2 U' L F' U2 Fw R D2 L' F' B2 Fw2 Rw F' D L' Rw' R2 Fw2 R2 L' Fw2 F2 D L2 U'
4. B2 Fw2 D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' L' D2 B D' Uw F' D U R2 Uw F2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 R' Fw L2 B F2 R2 Uw' B R2 Uw' L Rw R' F2 Fw2 B U D' F'
5. Rw U L' Rw R U Fw' L D R2 F Uw2 D2 U Rw2 B2 Uw' U2 F R D2 Rw2 R Uw' F' U Fw L' Rw D' U2 L' R' F Rw2 L R2 B Rw' D'





Spoiler: 6x6x6



1. 3Rw2 R2 Bw2 Rw U2 Dw B' 3Uw' 3Rw2 F' Dw2 3Rw2 L' D2 L Bw2 U Dw' F2 3Fw2 L 3Uw2 D Lw2 Fw B 3Uw' Fw Uw2 Bw R2 3Fw' Rw' Fw D' Bw2 D2 F Fw Rw2 Lw Uw2 Rw' 3Fw2 L' Uw2 3Fw B2 Dw' L2 Uw Lw' F 3Rw' Lw2 F Lw' Dw' Lw R' 3Fw Bw' Rw2 D' U Dw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 F D' Dw2 B Fw' U2 3Fw' F D' U'
2. U' 3Uw L Rw 3Rw' F' Dw D2 Rw2 Bw 3Fw2 U B2 L 3Fw Fw Rw2 R2 D2 F' B Uw' L' Uw2 3Uw2 Rw U2 3Uw2 L2 3Fw' Rw2 F Fw R 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw Dw2 L' B2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw' R2 3Fw2 Rw Lw2 D2 Bw' L2 3Rw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw' U Bw2 R2 U2 B' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw' R2 Dw' 3Rw' Fw2 F 3Fw' 3Uw F' Rw' Lw2 Uw2 F R2 L2 F' U2
3. R2 B2 D' B Lw2 L U' F2 L' B' 3Fw' Dw2 D' R2 Dw 3Uw Lw Dw2 3Uw2 L' Bw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 L2 Bw2 L' Lw' 3Fw2 Bw2 3Rw F' Dw Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw L' Uw2 Rw' F' 3Uw' Lw2 L2 3Fw Dw' Fw Uw' Dw R' Lw 3Uw 3Fw' 3Rw' Dw2 L Dw2 L2 3Fw' Dw' 3Uw2 D2 B' 3Rw' 3Uw' D R Lw B' Uw2 L Fw2 Uw 3Uw Lw 3Rw2 3Uw F2 R F2 B





Spoiler: Kilominx



1. flip U' R2 BR R' U L BR flip U2 R L' F2 U2' L' U2' BL2 BR2' U2 R2 U R' U' R2' F2' U R2 U F R U'
2. BL2' flip U R2' U2 F' U2 F2' L2' flip U2 R' BR' BL2' U2 L2' F2 L U2' R2' U F2' R' U2 F R U2' F2' R2' F2 U2'
3. BL flip BL U' BL2 U2 L2 F' U flip U2' F' U2 BR U2' L2' BL2 U2' F2 U' F2 U R' U2 R2 U2' R F2
4. U' BR2' BL2' U2 R2 F' BR2 flip R2' U2' F BL2' U' L BL2' R2 F U2 R U R2' F' R' F2 R2' U2
5. R L2' flip R2 F L2' F2 BL2 U BL2' L' flip F' R2' U2' L' BR' U L2 BL2' L2 U2' R F2' U R' F2' U2 R2 F2 R2 U2' F





Spoiler: Supercube



1. L' F' L2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 F R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 D' R' B D' R2 U' B
2. F U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F L2 R2 U B' D' B' L2 R' F D' R' F R2 U' L D2
3. B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 L D2 U2 L F L2 B D' L2 D' R U' L' B F' R' L D'
4. L F B' L' U' D2 F2 U F' D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D' B'
5. L D L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 U B' F U' R U' B D L' R F R U B' L D2





Spoiler: 2345 Relay



1. 2) R F R2 U' R F2 U2 R U'
3) B' U2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 R2 L D2 U R' B2 U B F' L F2
4) L2 f' B2 r2 f' u2 R2 D2 f F' R u r' B2 r2 R2 B U' f' B' u D B' f U' r f' D' f D2 L' r R' f2 R2 B2 r2 R u2 U
5) d D2 u b F2 f2 u2 B F r' d' b' r2 l2 D f2 D' b' D' R2 f' R2 F2 r D' B' F2 u r' B2 f' u2 B D u f2 r U D2 u2 F' u2 l d' F' l b2 L' d2 U' u' f2 B2 d2 F D' d' F' d2 L'

2. 2) U F' U2 F R U2 R2 U' R'
3) D2 B U2 F R2 F' U2 B' D2 B' D R2 F' L D U' B D2 L'
4) D f' u' U' r' f2 U2 F f U L u' r f' B2 L2 r2 R' D' B U' D2 r' D2 f B' U' L2 F' r2 L' f r D' u F L2 D' f u
5) U2 F' D2 F' b' L F' L u' l B2 f d B d' b2 u2 b f L2 B2 d' L2 B F u l u' b2 u' f b u' b2 d2 b' U' f l2 u' B2 r F l' F' l R f' B b d2 U' r f2 u2 L' l b' R' f

3. 2) R F' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2
3) F L2 F L F B U' R' L2 U2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F'
4) u' B L u2 U2 f' F r' D2 U2 u F2 L' F' B' R2 B2 u f D B' D B2 r' f2 B' u R D2 L2 r2 F' f' U2 u f2 r2 F2 r U2
5) D R2 F u l' D l' D' l2 b B' D2 b2 D2 F' L D' d' l' u' L' U r2 f2 l r' D B b2 r' F' l2 L' R' U B2 b d2 U' b' l B b' L2 u2 r2 D2 L2 l' B r R2 u' F' U u' L l2 F2 D2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

Supercube:
47.36, 21.86, DNF, 32.53, 43.25

The last one I got a U perm and sat there for several seconds deciding how to do it without messing up center orientation.

I could have just done J perm + T perm + (R' U' R U')5 which can be done in under 5 seconds.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

3x3: (19.67), 14.73, 13.74, (9.35!), 12.32=13.60
2x2: 4.61, 4.54, (4.94), (3.86), 4.34=60
Pyra: (5.12), 6.24, 5.92, 5.46, (7.41)=5.88
Good consistency


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> 3x3: (19.67), 14.73, 13.74, (9.35!), 12.32=13.60
> 2x2: 4.61, 4.54, (4.94), (3.86), 4.34=60
> Pyra: (5.12), 6.24, 5.92, 5.46, (7.41)=5.88
> Good consistency


Dang, that's the first name I've had to abbreviate on the page.
Also I assumed the "good consistency" comment applied to all of them (although 3x3 doesn't look that consistent ), please correct me if that's wrong.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Dang, that's the first name I've had to abbreviate on the page.
> Also I assumed the "good consistency" comment applied to all of them (although 3x3 doesn't look that consistent ), please correct me if that's wrong.


Lol yeah, all but 3x3 were consistent (but I love that 9!)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

3x3x3: 9.89 10.23 12.24 12.66 8.70 = 10.79 //counting 12 lmao
2x2x2: 3.32 3.02 2.64 3.39 2.51 = 2.99 //bad clls, worse recognition


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 4, 2017)

So it's open already? What do those dates mean (cause there's a starting and ending date)?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> So it's open already? What do those dates mean (cause there's a starting and ending date)?


I have no idea why I added 4 to all the dates. It should be fixed now. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 5, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Kilominx scrambles take forever to generate, no competing yet



The JS version is way, way faster than the Python version, if you're still using that.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 5, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> The JS version is way, way faster than the Python version, if you're still using that.


Thanks, and yes I was still using that haha. I'll be posting the scrambles shortly.


----------



## asacuber (Aug 5, 2017)

2x2 R1:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-5
avg of 5: 2.30

Time List:
1. 2.22 F2 U' F' U F2 R2 U F' U
2. 2.49 U' R' U2 R' U R' F R U'
3. 2.20 R F R F U2 F2 R2 F' R'
4. (2.52) R' F' R F' U2 F R' U' F U2
5. (2.18) U R2 F U2 F R U2 F2 R



Pyra R1:



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-5
avg of 5: 4.62

Time List:
1. (3.21) L R U' B L' R U' L r u 
2. 4.28 U' B' U' R U L R B' r' u 
3. (6.65) U R B R L' R B' U R' l' r b u' 
4. 5.42 U' R U' B L U' B U' l 
5. 4.16 U B L B' L R B' L B l b u'


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 5, 2017)

2x2: (6.70), 6.64, 6.23, (5.36), 6.10 = 6.32
3x3: 16.20, (14.39), 16.91, 14.65, (17.51) = 15.92
4x4: (1:09.04), (56.75), 59.77, 58.05, 59.68 = 59.16 Second sub-1 Ao5. 
Pyraminx: 8.88, 8.45, (11.14), 9.38, (6.54) = 8.90


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 5, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> 2x2: 6.70, 6.64, 6.23, (5.36), (6.10) = 6.52
> 3x3: 16.20, (14.39), 16.91, 14.65, (17.51) = 15.92
> 4x4: (1:09.04), (56.75), 59.77, 58.05, 59.68 = 59.16 Second sub-1 Ao5.
> Pyraminx: 8.88, 8.45, (11.14), 9.38, (6.54) = 8.90


is the 6.10 a typo?


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 5, 2017)

Uh... No. Do you want me to do it as "6.1" instead?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 5, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> Uh... No. Do you want me to do it as "6.1" instead?


You notated it as if it were not a counting time, and calculated your average without it.
You listed your average as 6.52 when those times result in a 6.32 average as calculated by my program.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh!!... Whoops. Sorry about that. Will change it and re calculate it. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 5, 2017)

Pyra: 5.08, 5.08, 5.28, (6.20), (4.84) = 5.15
2x2 (6.09), 5.41, 4.49, 4.66, (4.14) = 4.85


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 5, 2017)

Pyra round 1

(7.92+), (4.00), 5.48, 5.96, 7.75 = 6.40

Of course I had to mess up with the tips on the first one. 5.79 average without the +2.

2x2 round 1

6.59, (5.10), 6.19, (DNF), 5.98 = 6.25


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 6, 2017)

A little under a day left to compete in 3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 6, 2017)

*3x3: 24.87* // 25.57, 24.76, (30.20), (21.71), 24.26
*2x2: 5.08* // 5.20, (8.50), 5.22, 4.80, (4.70)
*Pyraminx: 6.07* // (5.43), 5.52, 6.34, (8.06), 6.32


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 6, 2017)

4x4: 56.46, (50.94), (1:03.42), 1:02.14, 59.04 = 59.22 //kinda bad
6x6: 4:10.34, 3:44.10, 3:42.49 = 3:52.32 //bad
Pyraminx: 8.37, 9.05, (9.99+), 8.03, (5.10) = 8.49 //very bad


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm going to extend the first rounds of every event by two days so everyone has time to compete.


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 7, 2017)

*2x2: *(6.70), 4.82, 4.47, 4.31, (3.91) = *4.53 *_// Comp PB single and average_
*3x3: *19.92, (20.86), 20.11, (18.97), 20.41 *= 20.15
6x6: *8:44.42, 8:08.73, 8:55.55 *= 8:36.23 *_// overall pb mean, but i dont put means into my comp pbs.
_


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 8, 2017)

I really don't get why no one is competing in 3x3.


----------



## Draranor (Aug 8, 2017)

Alright fine Justin, I'll compete


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll enter times tonight and then we'll start 3x3 and 2x2 round 2.
Also, if the results website isn't working please report that.



Draranor said:


> Alright fine Justin, I'll compete


yeah Andrew you better >:L


----------



## Draranor (Aug 8, 2017)

*2x2: *4.06, 2.11, 3.42, 5.32, 3.39 = 3.62
*3x3: *9.96, 8.08, 8.24, 9.56, 8.79 = 8.86
*4x4: *53.16, 54.64, 1:03.53, 1:04.07, 50.68 = 57.11
*2345 Relay: *3:24.87, 3:28.45, 3:35.82 = 3:29.71

I don't have a good 6x6 (yet, gonna be probably 2-3 weeks before I do), can't find my pyraminx right now, and also why no 5x5 Justin? Other than those, that's all the events I'll be competing in


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 8, 2017)

Draranor said:


> *2x2: *4.06, 2.11, 3.42, 5.32, 3.39 = 3.62
> *3x3: *9.96, 8.08, 8.24, 9.56, 8.79 = 8.86
> *4x4: *53.16, 54.64, 1:03.53, 1:04.07, 50.68 = 57.11
> *2345 Relay: *3:24.87, 3:28.45, 3:35.82 = 3:29.71
> ...


I'll do 5x5 and 7x7 next time but if there are too many events it means spending more time entering the times.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Only 3 people advance to 3x3 R2 rip

Results should be up to date, check here to see if you are in the second round of *3x3* or *2x2*. (Select "3x3x3 Round 2" (or 2x2x2) and check if your name is on the list. They should currently show up as all DNS.)

These rounds last for 2 days.

I'm kinda surprised no one has competed in kilominx. Maybe if I call it "kibiminx" we can get @DGCubes to compete.


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 9, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Only 3 people advance to 3x3 R2 rip
> 
> Results should be up to date, check here to see if you are in the second round of *3x3* or *2x2*. (Select "3x3x3 Round 2" (or 2x2x2) and check if your name is on the list. They should currently show up as all DNS.)
> 
> ...


Er.. do we get the times for round 2?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Dale Nash said:


> Er.. do we get the times for round 2?


No, of course not!

Haha I'll add those.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 9, 2017)

2x2x2 R2: 3.14, 2.90, 2.63, (2.28), (3.24) = 2.89 //meh
3x3x3 R2: 10.63, (10.74), 10.57, (9.40), 10.65 = 10.62 //no BAD times but pretty bad average


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2017)

Alright, I'm a bit late on this like always, but Pyraminx R2 has started. Check the results page and select "Pyraminx Round 2". If your name is listed there, you have advanced to the second round of Pyraminx. I didn't forget the scrambles this time lol

Also, still waiting for @Draranor and @JustAnotherGenericCuber to compete in 3x3 R2 and for them, @asacuber, and @weatherman223 to compete in 2x2 R2.


----------



## Draranor (Aug 10, 2017)

2x2 R2: 3.30, 2.76, (3.95), (2.63), 3.63 = 3.23
3x3 R2: (7.94), (9.70), 8.29, 8.30, 9.27 = 8.62


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 11, 2017)

*R2 Pyraminx: *6.41 // 7.44, (8.98), 6.19, 4.27, 5.60


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Sorry, I'll probably do it tomorrow


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Aug 12, 2017)

Pyraminx r2: (4.38), (7.80), 6.29, 5.67, 4.56= 5.51
2x2 r2: 5.25, 4.44, 4.40, (4.23), (5.97)= 4.70
3x3 r2: 12.95, 13.50, 13.68, (11.35), (16.74)= 13.38


----------

